# MAPP Torch



## belu0501 (Jun 13, 2010)

Well guys, I am looking for a new torch head. I currently have a benzomatic that is just a peice of junk. The flame never stays constant... Any suggustions as to what I should get? I just need one to use occasionally since we mostly run pex up here....


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

turbo torch


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I love my Turbotorch. You might want to get a Prestolight which is not as intense as the Turbo.


----------



## belu0501 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Thanks!*

I know there are several models... Any specific models?


----------



## Rambo (Jul 10, 2010)

look into lenox....ive been very happy with mine

similar to the turbo....i use propane


----------



## WrenchMonkey (Feb 24, 2010)

I got one of these awhile back and it's been great. Hold two bottles of mapp gas and has room for flux, soldrer and some fitting brushes Holds my small and medium tubing cutters. I keep the btank in the truck and take it out when i'm working for a long time or need a bigger tip for the job. It does most of my day to day work.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Just run an acetylene kit.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Do you need a torch anymore for plumbing?????
j/k
Turbo torch...if you run it across your hand you can feel the breeze before the pain.......
Sorry, I need to get to work


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

turbo


forget messing with the spark ignition its not worth it


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> turbo





BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> forget messing with the spark ignition its not worth it




Took me a couple of the those self ignighting torches to figure out why they wouldn't light anymore. When the solder drops into the head and the flame goes eratic and all over the place you must melt them out with another torch. Now you must remove the screw on tip and hold it with a pliers. Do it on the torch and you burn off the ignighter wires. Yep sometimes even I get stupid !! But the best one was a sawsall early model with two speed switch. Employee was burning up a metal cutting blade. I said slow the damn saw down, he said how? I said with the switch.
He said that will reverse the saw won't it ?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Yep dropping flux and solder down in the self igniting torch stops them dead.

I had an apprentice bugging me hard to let him sweat a joint...
Against my better judgement I allowed him to do one...
1st joint he does I'm cleaning the torch out...

I kicked him off my truck within a couple of weeks after that...
I just got tired of him wanting to do stuff that he had no idea how to do...
Come to think of it...
There wasn't much he could do...

I think he might have gone to work for Bill with the reversing sawzall trick...:laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

*Redwood's apprentice*

Don't you remember when you didn't know anything? :laughing: When I first was in this trade and new to soldering copper, I was trying to sweat a hose spigot on to a 1/2" copper stub out. I was using way too much heat and had the copper so hot all the flux melted away. I wasn't able to understand why the solder wouldn't flow into the joint. :laughing: My boss said maybe I better think about a career change. :laughing: LOL. ALL of us were green at one time, ALL of us.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> Don't you remember when you didn't know anything? :laughing: When I first was in this trade and new to soldering copper, I was trying to sweat a hose spigot on to a 1/2" copper stub out. I was using way too much heat and had the copper so hot all the flux melted away. I wasn't able to understand why the solder wouldn't flow into the joint. :laughing: My boss said maybe I better think about a career change. :laughing: LOL. ALL of us were green at one time, ALL of us.


There is a big difference between not knowing anything and knowing you don't...

Vs.

Not knowing anything and thinking you know everything...:whistling2:

The first I can accept and have no problems with...
The second might be unteachable...:yes:

I was 8 years old when I sweated my first joint and even then I listened and did it right...


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Redwood said:


> There is a big difference between not knowing anything and knowing you don't...
> 
> Vs.
> 
> ...


 

Yes very true. If a guy (or gal) wants to learn I'm only to happy to teach, open a code book, show with diagrams, etc. But when someone acts like they know it all.... well then that's a different story especially when that person doesn't know it all.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I've got self igniting air-acetylene tips that are 15 years old and still lighting. I'm soldering while you are dicking around with your striker....


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

for small stuff and trims i use one of these.......










for big stuff and if i have to solder a bunch of stuff i use my turbo torch


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

stillaround said:


> Do you need a torch anymore for plumbing?????
> j/k
> Turbo torch...if you run it across your hand you can feel the breeze before the pain.......
> Sorry, I need to get to work


sadly around here we use way too much CPVC now days, i do like when we get jobs that have copper, and i like to hear the n00bs ***** and complain about using copper, OMG it is so much work LOL


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

sometimes i cant find my striker and use my cigarette lighter


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Bayside500 said:


> for small stuff and trims i use one of these.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a similar rig by Lenox I run Mapp gas on. Seeing as I do service the handheld torch see's a very large percentage of my work. I have the Lenox Turbo Mapp hose rig pictured above but seldom use it. 

The acetylene rig is in my garage where it's been gathering dust for years after I pulled it off my truck...

If I ever need it I'll take the chance on having to go get it.


----------



## Rambo (Jul 10, 2010)

Bayside500 said:


> for small stuff and trims i use one of these.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



i like the torches that you can throttle down...


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I like google mapps.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

i have turbo on a b tank with an a-5, a-11, and an a-14 tip. I use the a-11 for everything unless in a cabinet


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Rambo said:


> i like the torches that you can throttle down...


Benzo next level up has flame control. I like a self-igniter especially in situations where I may need to cut the flame out quickly.


----------

